# Christmas card-worthy?



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Woke up to about an inch of snow this morning. After trying to take some indoor Christmas-themed photos of Kip, I decided to try taking some in the snow. I really like this first one. Do you think it card-worthy?


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

That would make one beYOOOtiful Xmas card - Good Job!!!!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely card worthy!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Can't believe he didn't eat it, but definitely a gorgeous card. Can I use it too?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

That would be a definate yes!:wub:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the first one. Go for it!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY!! 
I vote for the first one as well!
It's a gorgeous photo and would be a beautiful card!
. Kat


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

My family says he looks like a sissy in these photos.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Sissy!!???
No way! 
Puppy...cute as a button! :wub:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

GSDs are never sissies! The first one is gorgeous!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwwwww, yep its cardworthy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Absolutely Card worthy!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Christmas cards are supposed to be cute, sentimental. Who wants to look at a picture of a GSD chewing up the wreath - which is the only photo I could have gotten of mine


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Love love the middle pic..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely! Love the first one. Now join the Christmas card swap 'cause I want one of those.


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely some great pics!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Absolutely! Love the first one. Now join the Christmas card swap 'cause I want one of those.


Christmas card swap? Where do I find out more about this? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/194956-christmas-card-swap-2012-a.html

If the link doesn't work, just check Active Topics. Johanna keeps bumping it up. I participated last year and it was a blast.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Absolutely love that first pic! Very cute idea!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Yur dog is stunning.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

why would you do that to a boy dog


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think the first one is card worthy


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Didn't know dogs could be a sissy. He looks great.



Kelly&Kip said:


> My family says he looks like a sissy in these photos.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Love picture #1. Lucky has a Rudolf bandana. Not really very macho but he looks very cute. I think your boy is handsome. He looks like he's saying Hey I got the wreath you got the nail?


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

The first one and after being born in Florida I'm guessing you didn't wake up to an Inch of "Florida Snow"! haha... Although I do remember a snow storm in 1976 and my grandfather remembered one in the 30's


----------

